
Notes on my full-time testing of 7 Dropbox alternatives (2015) - networked
https://vxlabs.com/2015/03/29/notes-testing-7-dropbox-alternatives/
======
mzehrer
The requirement to sync git repositories seems pointless to me. Why sync a
distributed VCS via a filesystem?

